# A new genetics study of wild honeybees



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Passing this info on:

an short article about the Thomas Seeley's and Sasha Mikheyev's study
http://www.beescientifics.com/varroa/some-exciting-news-for-survivor-stock/

a very interesting quotation:

"The surviving bees evolved to be smaller, suggesting these bees might
require less time to develop."


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

It supports exactly what MB has been saying for years about small cell.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The study says they expected to find changes, probably brought about by stress from mites or other sources, also it says it could be because of African genes they have found in N.Y. There is a little discussion on B-List about this article from people that have seen the study.


----------

